# Citroen AMI Battery Upgrade



## Anargyros Botsis (10 mo ago)

If we can double the range of this thing, I will buy one. There is plently of storage around the batteries and on the back of the driver seats. So space for batteries should not be a problem. We could possibly fit 2 AMI Batteries one on top of the other in Parallel or with a controller to switch from the empty to the full one, that would be awesome. Or if they could come out with a solid state battery


----------



## lennys26 (Sep 12, 2021)

Anargyros Botsis said:


> If we can double the range of this thing, I will buy one. There is plently of storage around the batteries and on the back of the driver seats. So space for batteries should not be a problem. We could possibly fit 2 AMI Batteries one on top of the other in Parallel or with a controller to switch from the empty to the full one, that would be awesome. Or if they could come out with a solid state battery


If we ran two batteries in parallel, would the charging system still be the same? I suppose the display still indicate the correct info is as far as charging time and 'remaining distance'.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

^^ You don't need a controller. Just a switch and a set of contactors to swap the batteries.

But the entire point of Ami is to be light weight. Lugging an extra battery around seems silly.

Why do you need more range?


----------

